# Anyone use the Focal 165 W-RC comps?



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Focal offers the 165 W-RC comp set. I don't think its available in the USA because its not listed on focal-america.com.

Is there anyone in other parts of the world (UK, Europe, Asia) that has heard the 165 W-RC? Seems to be a very good deal for the Beryllium tweeter and high-end woofer - an Italian vendor has the comp set listed on ebay for $1000. Any comments appreciated - thanks.


----------



## xtremeDAN (May 28, 2009)

I have them personally, and have heard them in a few different setups. 

Personally I like them better then the number 6 kit. 

But what are you looking for as far as info?

I have not had the chance to a/b them in the same set up tho.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

xtremeDAN said:


> I have them personally, and have heard them in a few different setups.
> 
> Personally I like them better then the number 6 kit.
> 
> ...


I have heard the 165-RC is the replacement for the No 6 kit. Just want to know how you like them, how they sound, particular the tweeters. Give me a full review.  I have Seas Nextel 7" woofers and Scan 1" Illums which is hard combo to beat, but have been running this combo for a while and looking for something different.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Bump - can anyone who has heard the Focal Be tweeters please post a review?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

snaimpally said:


> I have heard the 165-RC is the replacement for the No 6 kit. Just want to know how you like them, how they sound, particular the tweeters. Give me a full review.  I have Seas Nextel 7" woofers and Scan 1" Illums which is hard combo to beat, but have been running this combo for a while and looking for something different.


To be honest, I don't think the W-RC is gonna replace the n°6 - it looks like a completely different set that is more suited to a wider range of buyers (being cheaper and easier to use). 

Looking at the specs, the tweeter doesn't extend as high (if used on-axis) but seems to be 1.3cm less big (unless they made a mistake on the specs sheet)... Shouldn't be a problem though since most would use it off-axis anyway. So it seems to be a more friendly TBe 
The woofer seems to have been optimized for drop-in-the-doors applications (better off-axis response) and more midbass capabilities (5.5mm Xmax VS 4.5mm). 2 ohm driver with a slightly smaller voice coil diameter. 

Seems like a really interesting set that would let people get into the Elite series @ a much cheaper price. Would like to know how high they HPed those drivers on their passive. Should be around 4.2kHz-4.5kHz... 

Wouldn't mind owning a set but I really don't think it's gonna replace the n°6 set. 

Kelvin


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> To be honest, I don't think the W-RC is gonna replace the n°6 - it looks like a completely different set that is more suited to a wider range of buyers (being cheaper and easier to use).
> 
> Looking at the specs, the tweeter doesn't extend as high (if used on-axis) but seems to be 1.3cm less big (unless they made a mistake on the specs sheet)... Shouldn't be a problem though since most would use it off-axis anyway. So it seems to be a more friendly TBe
> The woofer seems to have been optimized for drop-in-the-doors applications (better off-axis response) and more midbass capabilities (5.5mm Xmax VS 4.5mm). 2 ohm driver with a slightly smaller voice coil diameter.
> ...


Yes, you could be right. A local dealer's sales rep told me they were replacing the No. 6 set but I doubted it since they are half the price. Few manufacturers line offer a half-price replacement. From Focal's website, the TB 872 Elite tweeter used in the 165 WRC set appears to physically be the same size as the the regular Be tweeter.

Here is the TB 872 Elite from the 165WRC set.

Here is the TBe tweeter from the Utopia sets.

Depending on the final price locally, I may pick up a set to try out.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

snaimpally said:


> Yes, you could be right. A local dealer's sales rep told me they were replacing the No. 6 set but I doubted it since they are half the price. Few manufacturers line offer a half-price replacement. From Focal's website, the TB 872 Elite tweeter used in the 165 WRC set appears to physically be the same size as the the regular Be tweeter.
> 
> Here is the TB 872 Elite from the 165WRC set.
> 
> ...


Heh... I was comparing dimensions with an old .pdf I had: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=29812&stc=1&d=1315283582 dd August 2006 

Kelvin


----------



## Builtlikeatank (Sep 22, 2008)

Firstly, WRC is not a No6 replacement. It is less than half the price, and not as refined as the No6 kit. The best way I can describe the WRC kit is that it is Be for Car Audio guys. The No6 kit is a very meticulous speaker where WRC is a more fun kit.


----------



## xtremeDAN (May 28, 2009)

Wait till next year. The No. 8 kit should be awesome.


----------

